# Duda con emerge

## MalaLeche

Hola bueno mi duda es la siguiente cuando uso el emerge -p <programa> me salen los USE en azul y otros en rojo. Mi pregunta es si es necesario utilizar los que estan en rojo?? y si es necesario tendria que agregarlos al make.conf???

Bueno gracias por su ayuda.

----------

## upszot

Hola ... te cuento como es la onda...

  lo que te aparece en rojo son las uses que tenes en el archivo /etc/make.conf(esas uses son globales para todo tu wolrd) + las que le hayas puesta particularmente a ese paquete en /etc/portage/package.use  (y con las cuales se va a compilar el paquete)

 lo que te aparece en azul son el resto de las uses que soporta el paquete que vas a instalar...

si cuando haces el emerge -p <paquete> te aparece alguna USE en azul que vos quisieras que el paquete soporte... solamente deberias de hacer lo siguiente:

```
#echo "<rama/paquete use1 use2 use3>" >> /etc/portage/package.use 
```

de esta forma compilaras el paquete con soporte para esas uses (1,2,3) .... 

si por otro lado lo que quieres es que absolutamente todos los paquetes que instales se instalen con esas usses... los tienes que agregar en el /etc/make.conf

aca te dejo un ejemplo...

```
M1530 upszot # cat /etc/portage/package.use |grep k3b

app-cdr/k3b dvd dvdr vcd mp3

```

 y las USE de mi make.conf

```
USE="ssl perl latin1 mysql -ipv6 logrotate

X acpi ssh kde gnome alsa java opengl -debug

qt3support accessibility glib perl ssl etc

wifi jpeg"

```

espero que te sirva...

saludos

Edit: me olvidaba... como yapa... si lo que queres ver son todas las uses que soporta un paquete que tenes instalado y con que uses lo tenes compilado... podes hacer un 

```
equery uses <rama/paquete>
```

----------

## paynalton

Agrego: las USE que aparecen en verde brillante si es que estas actualizando o reinstalando un paquete son aquellas que van a cambiar durante esta compilación.

----------

## gringo

antes de pelearte con las USEs lo mejor es que mires un perfil que cumpla tus necesidades ya que te ahorrarás tener que andar añadiendo/quitando.

saluetes

----------

## MalaLeche

Muchas Gracias por su ayuda.. pero tengo las siguiente duda.

 *upszot wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> #echo "<rama/paquete use1 use2 use3>" >> /etc/portage/package.use 
> ```
> ...

 

bueno la carpeta portage en /etc no existía yo la cree y agregue el USE como en el ejemplo para FireFox.

mi pregunta es si agregue los USE para FireFox solo uso "emerge firefox" o agrego otro parámetro para que utilice los USE que agregue con el método anterior?

Bueno eso seria ya tengo mi Gentoo con Fluxbox e internet solo necesito aclarar estas dudas puntuales para compilar bien mi sistema.

Gracias y Saludos.

----------

## natxoblogg

Hola, si agregaste en al archivo /etc/portage/package.use la siguiete linia:

```
www-client/mozilla-firefox alsa
```

Por ejemplo, al hacer un emerge firefox, portage leerá los archivos package.keyword, en primer lugar, package.mask en segundo lugar y por último package.use, al encontrar una referencia en package.use a firefox, (en este ejemplo), compilara el firefox con la directriz encontrada, en este caso soporte para alsa, o lo que de la use "alsa" en este caso. 

Esto es con la opción (si no tienes instalado aún el programa):

```
emerge -av firefox
```

o si te has instalado ya el firefox, indicas a portage que hay una use nueva:

```
emerge -avN firefox
```

Te aconsejo que instales "ufed":

```
[I] app-portage/ufed

     Available versions:  0.40-r6 0.40-r10 ~0.40-r11 ~0.40.1

     Installed versions:  0.40-r10(01:54:31 29/06/09)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         Gentoo Linux USE flags editor
```

Un editor de uses para gentoo, donde podrás ver cada use para que programa le da soporte y una breve descripción, así como poder añadir uses a tu make.conf, ¡¡¡ojo!!!, las uses que añadas con esta herramienta se quedarán como uses globales, es decir, que si dos programas tienen la misma use, añadiras esa use a los 2, cosa que puede no interesarte.

----------

## MalaLeche

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta ahora me quedo todo muy claro gracias  :Razz: 

----------

